# Got a card...



## Johnny85 (Aug 3, 2012)

I received a card from my town stating they were hiring 3. I reported to city hall, signed the paper, and passed in my application. The HR director said that I would receive a call from the Chief about scheduling an interview. It's been a couple of months now and I haven't received a call. I know the academy is starting soon so I assume that I'm out of the running (I was 7th on the list, non veteran). In hindsight should I have called to see why I wasn't called? (I feel I didn't stand a chance being the only non-veteran to get a card). Also, having being sent a card should I have been required an interview, and do I stand a chance on an appeal to the civil service board? (although I don't really want to go that route and get force hired and be known as "that guy")


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, if they were hiring 3 and you were 7 why would you think you have a leg to stand on? Even leaving out the part about you being the only non-vet, there were still 6 people ahead of you for 3 spots. Why would any employer public or private waste time interviewing people after they've filled the slots?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Formula is two candidates for every slot and a couple of alternates. From the time I signed the papers to the interview, 3 months. Several more months for the background. All told about 8 months in all from start to finish. Shut up and wait. I don't think it's over. Appealing to civil service will be a futile effort. I suggest you post nothing more on the subject, because we are seriously making ready to rip you in to shreds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your not entitled to an interview if you receive a card. However you'll be in good position for the next hiring.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

You would have nothing to appeal. Appeals are if you were bypassed. Being number 7, anyone hired would be ahead of you, hence, you wouldn't be being skipped.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This was nothing more but a case of simple math not working in your favor. Life is a big shit sandwich and everyone has to take a bite.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Call human recourses or wait patiently. Not much else you can do in your position. Although if you got a card I will assume you will get an interview.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This is the least I can do for someone who had the good taste to name himself Johnny.

PM me your personal information, and the city you signed for. I will act on your behalf by calling the human resource director and mayor of that city directly. I will get to the bottom of it, and I guarantee results. Maybe not the results you were looking for, but results nonetheless. I will post my findings here for all to see, hopefully making this thread go above gold and straight into platinum territory.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> This is the least I can do for someone who had the good taste to name himself Johnny.
> 
> PM me your personal information, and the city you signed for. I will act on your behalf by calling the human resource director and mayor of that city directly. I will get to the bottom of it, and I guarantee results. Maybe not the results you were looking for, but results nonetheless. I will post my findings here for all to see, hopefully making this thread go above gold and straight into platinum territory.


Johnny Law, you are a better man than I.

Please send postcards from Imaginarium,
my Give-a-Damn has been busted for years.

Well... that's not completely true:
Good luck to you Johnny85.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

The world needs ditch diggers, too.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The world needs ditch diggers, too.


Thanks.... now Im searching for it on netflix because I havent seen it so long, such a great movie.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

7MPOC said:


> Thanks.... now Im searching for it on netflix because I havent seen it so long, such a great movie.


How could you not have it on DVD? I thought that was a requirement of a good collection. It's free to watch if you have Amazon Prime.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought the quote was "The word need plenty of bar tenders"

Am I thinking of a wrong movie?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I thought the quote was "The word need plenty of bar tenders"
> 
> Am I thinking of a wrong movie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

263FPD said:


> I thought the quote was "The word need plenty of bar tenders"
> 
> Am I thinking of a wrong movie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You forgot the famous Judge Smails?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> How could you not have it on DVD? I thought that was a requirement of a good collection. It's free to watch if you have Amazon Prime.


Does VHS count? Whoops, no more vcr.....


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

BTW, Ted Knight STOLE the movie!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

7MPOC said:


> BTW, Ted Knight STOLE the movie!


Well?...We're WAITING!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

7MPOC said:


> BTW, Ted Knight STOLE the movie!


In spite of what people think, Rodney Dangerfield was a perfectionist, and had everything scripted exactly. Ted Knight, OTOH, added a bunch of ad libs.....the line "You'll get nothing and like it!!!" was scripted as "You'll get nothing, you hear me, nothing!" but Knight ad libbed the "and like it".


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

If I ever make it to a M&G I"l propose a toast in honor of Ted Knight. With what you ask? How bout a Fresca?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

mtc said:


> I have absolutely NO clue what you people are talking about.


About getting a card, or the _Caddyshack _references?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

mtc said:


> The movie stuff... clueless !!!
> 
> Then slapstick isn't my thing.


You really, really need to see that movie!

There's not much slapstick, it's more about subtle humor that I know you will appreciate!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Judge Smails*: It's easy to grin / When your ship comes in / And you've got the stock market beat. / But the man worthwhile, / Is the man who can smile, / When his shorts are too tight in the seat.

*Al Czervik*: Oh, this your wife, huh? A lovely lady. Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Wang, I think this club is restricted so don't tell em your Jewish.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Judge Smails "You know, you should play with Dr. Beeper and myself. I mean, he's been club champion for three years running and I'm no slouch myself."

Ty Webb "Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Hey, nice hat! Must've came with a free bowl of soup!


Looks good on you though...

"Oh I don't keep score."
"Well, how do you measure yourself against other golfers?"
"By height."


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

"I've sent boys younger than you to the gas chamber. I didn't want to do it, but I felt as though.....I owed it to them".


----------

